# “No screens found” error



## maxm (May 23, 2021)

Hey,

i’ve been struggling to setup xorg on FreeBSD for the past few hours.
I’m using an RX 5700 xt.

I have the xorg.conf.d/amdgpu.conf set to:

```
Section “Device”:
     Identifier “amdgpu”
     Driver “amdgpu”
     BusID “PCI:1:0:0”
EndSection
```
However now when I run startx I get the error: no screens found.

From what I can find online this is a fairly common issue but I can’t find a solution that works for me nevertheless.

Thanks for any input,
Max.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2021)

Did you install graphics/drm-kmod and loaded the kernel module?


----------



## Argentum (May 24, 2021)

maxm said:


> However now when I run startx I get the error: no screens found.
> 
> From what I can find online this is a fairly common issue but I can’t find a solution that works for me nevertheless.


First, check the `kldstat` output (and share with us). Did the DRM load correctly?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 24, 2021)

Trouble starting xorg with AMD gpu
					

Hi,  I'm struggling to set up xorg on freeBSD release 13.0. After installing xorg and the xf86-video-amdgpu driver and adding myself to the video group, if I run the startx command I am asked to specify BusIDs and that I cannot be in framebuffer mode. I've tried reinstalling the system 4 or 5...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

